# Atorranta



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!
Alguien sabe qué significa "atorranta"? Encontré esta palabra en una tira cómica. Perdonad pero no me acuerdo ahora el contexto, decía más o menos “ni que fuera una atorranta”...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*atorrante**, ta**.**1.* adj. despect._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *vago* (ǁ holgazán). U. t. c. s.*2.* m. y f. despect._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Persona desfachatada, desvergonzada.*3.* m. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ R. Dom._ y_ Ur._ Vagabundo sin domicilio fijo.


----------



## irene.acler

ROSANGELUS said:


> *atorrante**, ta**.**1.* adj. despect._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *vago* (ǁ holgazán). U. t. c. s.*2.* m. y f. despect._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Persona desfachatada, desvergonzada.*3.* m. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ R. Dom._ y_ Ur._ Vagabundo sin domicilio fijo.



Muchas gracias. Esta palabra se utiliza sólo en América Latina entonces?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

De hecho, solo en algunas partes de America Latina, yo la he escuchado en Televisión y a veces en historietas, en mi pais no es de uso comun...
Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

ROSANGELUS said:


> De hecho, solo en algunas partes de America Latina, yo la he escuchado en Televisión y a veces en historietas, en mi pais no es de uso comun...
> Saludos



Pues vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## davidet

Secondo me, si tratta di una parola "rioplatense" che sta ad indicare una donna molto predisposta al rapporto sessuale con chiunque sia...
ROSANGELUS diceva: "holgazan.. desfachatado.."
... in inglese esiste un termine che non mi ricorodo, che mette tutto nello stesso sacco (fanullona, pigra, putana, etc)


----------



## irene.acler

davidet said:


> Secondo me, si tratta di una parola "rioplatense" che sta ad indicare una donna molto predisposta al rapporto sessuale con chiunque sia...
> ROSANGELUS diceva: "holgazan.. desfachatado.."
> ... in inglese esiste un termine che non mi ricordo, che mette tutto nello stesso sacco (fanullona, pigra, putana, etc)



Ah ok, capisco allora. Grazie.


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos!
> Alguien sabe qué significa "atorranta"? Encontré esta palabra en una tira cómica. Perdonad pero no me acuerdo ahora el contexto, decía más o menos “ni que fuera una atorranta”...
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


Nunca lo he oído en España. Lo he buscado en el Dicc. de la R.A.L.E.:
adj. despect. *Arg. y Ur.* vago (ǁ holgazán). U. t. c. s.2. m. y f. despect. Arg. y Ur. Persona desfachatada, desvergonzada.3. m. coloq. *C. Rica, R. Dom. y Ur.* Vagabundo sin domicilio fijo.
Definitivamente, no existe en castellano.


----------



## claudine2006

davidet said:


> Secondo me si tratta di una parola "rioplatense" che sta ad indicare una donna molto predisposta al rapporto sessuale con chiunque sia...
> ROSANGELUS diceva: "holgazan.. desfachatado.."
> ... in inglese esiste un termine che non mi ricordo, che mette tutto nello stesso sacco (fannullona, pigra, puttana , etc)


----------



## irene.acler

SoffiaCoppola said:


> Nunca lo he oído en España. Lo he buscado en el Dicc. de la R.A.L.E.:
> adj. despect. *Arg. y Ur.* vago (ǁ holgazán). U. t. c. s.2. m. y f. despect. Arg. y Ur. Persona desfachatada, desvergonzada.3. m. coloq. *C. Rica, R. Dom. y Ur.* Vagabundo sin domicilio fijo.
> Definitivamente, no existe en castellano.


 
Efectivamente ahora me explico por qué mi profesora (que es basca) nunca lo  
había oído en su vida..


Ps: Ahora ves que he puesto los acentos correctos: es simplemente porque escribo en "Word" y luego pego el fragmento aquí..


----------



## Hatilaus

Hola, aunque tarde... una aportación.

Yo también soy vasco (con "v"), y si que he oido alguna vez "atorrante", pero en un uso muy coloquial y más con el sentido (probablemente erróneo por similitud fonética) de "atontado".

El asunto de "vasco" vs. "basko" tiene bastantes connotaciones políticas que no hacen al caso.

Cápero! .
Questo foro é veramente divertente!


----------



## irene.acler

Hatilaus said:


> Hola, aunque tarde... una aportación.
> 
> Yo también soy vasco (con "v"), y si que he oido alguna vez "atorrante", pero en un uso muy coloquial y más con el sentido (probablemente erróneo por similitud fonética) de "atontado".
> 
> El asunto de "vasco" vs. "basko" tiene bastantes connotaciones políticas que no hacen al caso.
> 
> Cápero! .
> Questo foro è veramente divertente!



Muchas gracias por tu aportación


----------



## Kalimeros

Hola, foro ítalo-español.



davidet said:


> Secondo me, si tratta di una parola "rioplatense" che sta ad indicare una donna molto predisposta al rapporto sessuale con chiunque sia...



Esta es la acepción correcta (para Argentina-Uruguay). Como muchas otras palabras, las formas masculina y femenina tienen distinto significado.*
Atorrante *(masculino) tiene el significado que le da el DRAE.
*Atorranta* (femenino) se aplica a una mujer promiscua, o ávida de mantener relaciones sexuales, percibiendo o no dinero por ello. Para las adolescentes suele aplicarse el diminutivo *atorrantita*, también utilizado en sentido despectivo para referirse a mujeres (atorrantas) adultas.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias también por tu aportación, Kalimeros


----------

